
Ask HN: Cheapest cloud DB service? - RikNieu
Hey gang, please help a front-end dev out.<p>I need advice on the best DB SAAS&#x2F;cloud service.<p>I have an upcoming side project that will - if my assumptions are correct - be pretty popular, pretty quick. At least to some segments of the population.<p>It&#x27;ll be a free(mostly) service that requires a heckin lot of DB reads.  The data being passed around won&#x27;t be big or complex, but I&#x27;m anticipating really, really frequent reads and moderate writes. I guess a similar read&#x2F;write equivalent would be a messenger app.<p>My day job is mostly front-end JS development; React, Redux, those kinda things. I have enough back-end skills to get me into trouble, but I want to plan this out right. If I&#x27;d need to scale the service up quickly, I&#x27;d need it to be in a position where it would be as fast and cheap as possible.<p>So what kinda DB would I need to look at? SQL or NOSQL? Which service provider would give the most bang for buck? Amazon AWS? Google? Azure? Does DigitalOcean have a solid db service?<p>What caching solutions should I be looking at?<p>Anything else I might not even be considering?<p>Please keep in mind that it&#x27;ll just be me as developer(so the learning curve should me moderate), and that I&#x27;m, shall we say, on a really tight budget.
======
maximus999
do you mean dbaas?

[https://www.compose.com/pricing](https://www.compose.com/pricing)

[https://aws.amazon.com/rds/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/rds/pricing/)

[http://app42storage.shephertz.com/#pricing](http://app42storage.shephertz.com/#pricing)

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/details/sql-
databa...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/details/sql-database)

[https://cloudboost.io/pricing](https://cloudboost.io/pricing)

there is one or two of them offer a free tier.

anyone knows what is the most cheap dbaas for mysql?

anyone knows what is the most cheap dbaas for mongodb?

I'm a student. pls do check. My parents enslave me

Pls help me. I wanna make apps so I can escape from this house

